# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[/align]

[align=left]I hope you all have a great weekend, and you stayed safe on Black Friday!

First of all, I would like to apologize sincerely, for mixing up *Pamela Moses' and FreddysMom Borthdays! *FreddysMom is today, and Pamela Moses' was yesterday.

Im sorry for that !

Now, if we could join together and send some big healing vibes to three very special bunnies:

*BunBun (NZminilops) *is still not fully better! Come on little guy, you can do it!

[/align]

[align=center]Click here for more!

[/align]

[align=left]*Erik (Ivory) *is severely constipated tonight. Cheer for poops guys!

[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]Read more here!
[/align]


[align=left]*Penny (Offspring2099) *has had some off and on dental problems, and we want her to get better!
*

*[/align]

[align=center]More about Penny!

[/align]

[align=left]And I just realized, i've been forgetting the *daily fun fact!! :scared: 

*So here it is :]

"_1 in 5,000 North Atlantic Lobsters are born bright blue!"

_[/align]

[align=center]*Bye!





*[/align]



*ADDED:* Please keep *bat42072* and her dogs in your thoughts.One ismissing andtwo have passed away. They suspect hunters having poisoned them. RIP Haley and Pumpkin. I don't know the other dog's name but I hope he finds his way home!

I'm thinking of your dogs, the kids and I hope you find these people. ~bo

Here's the thread.

*Sad Thanksgiving*


----------



## Bo B Bunny

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ladies! 

BunBun, Erik and Penny get well soon! we're worried about you and want you to be happy little bunners all the time!


----------



## ~BunBuns~

Get well soon Bunbun, penny and Erik!:biggrin2:

Happy B-DAY Pamela Moses' and FreddysMom!!!:biggrin2:

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## JadeIcing

Happy Birthday people!

Feel better little dudes!


----------



## TK Bunnies

Happy Birthday!!

OMG, that's a terrible thing to do to *bat42072*'s dogs! Why would any one do that?!?

Sending vibes for BunBun, Erik, bat42072 and her dogs, & Penny


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Well, happy belated to Pamela and happy birthday FreddysMom!

I hope you buns heal soon! ray: please get better!

And goodluck finding your dog, bat! ray: :hug:Keep positive thoughts!



Thanks Silvs


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

Happy Bday Ladies! Hope you enjoyed your days! :biggrin2:

Get well soon Bunbun, Erik & Penny :hug:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

C'mon everyone...good wishes and get well prayers are going out to y'all from here in PA....and prayers that the dog finds his way home....and that the creeps who were so dispicable get what they deserve...which is too graphic to air on this forum.

Happy birthday, ladies...and many more


----------

